# better dutchman bits



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a Colt and have never really liked it. Partly because I never found a good strong bit for Dutchman that worked good.I have bent bits and broken them.And I find it hard to see where the bit is cutting.Anyone have advice and maybe a video on how to master the trim router doing inlay and dutchman..>>thanks


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

This how I inlay with my colt( I bought the plunge adapter)
Then you need a clear base for your template pc guides
http://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=gFeT2ss1t28
Pat warrens has them if you do not want to make your own
ROUTER WOODWORKINGi


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Joe, for plain 'Dutchman' inlays, I would use basic inlay kit.

Some come with 1/8" cutters and some use 1/4" cutters.

MLCS router inlay set

If you are bending and breaking cutters, you must be going too deep and putting too much sideways pressure on the cutter.


----------



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

is there a 3/8 bit for the colt??


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Joe, doesn't the colt take 1/4" shank cutters? 

If so, any 1/4" shank 3/8" cutter should fit.

Why do you need a 3/8" cutter? Remember, it will still only have a 1/4" shank.


----------

